# Who did today's monthly banner?



## Aticston (Dec 15, 2011)

Who did today's monthly banner with Secret? I don't see them listed on the right side, or at least see that same quality in the banner that I do in either of those 4 people's FA accounts


----------



## Accountability (Dec 15, 2011)

It was decided that Ifus, who already has a moderate 8,000+ watchers, would be given the "chance to get noticed" for this [insert however long these run for].

You can't find it in her gallery because _it isn't in there_.

Secret also posted that this had been planned for some time.

Do the math...


----------



## Aticston (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Fay V (Dec 15, 2011)

She actually uploaded it to her gallery


----------



## deishido (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, she uploaded it to her gallery.... after it was already made into the banner. 

Really, the banner breaks so many rules for this month, it's not even funny. -.- 
And look, yet again, the banners are going to popufurs :v


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 15, 2011)

Not really surprising at all though but that banner just screams attention whore quite a lot.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 15, 2011)

Is it bad i dunno who secret is? Also I think the banner sucks. The colors look chalky and... dirty? I dunno how to describe it but there seems to be a lot of noise in the color.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Is it bad i dunno who secret is? Also I think the banner sucks. The colors look chalky and... dirty? I dunno how to describe it but there seems to be a lot of noise in the color.



Well considering it is very easy to find his character on FA considering he's well known and i think there was some drama about him and commissions i think.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 15, 2011)

RTDragon said:


> Well considering it is very easy to find his character on FA considering he's well known and i think there was some drama about him and commissions i think.




both characters look like hundreds of other fox/wolf things. I see nothing at all special about them so they just blend for me


----------



## Kihari (Dec 15, 2011)

_This_ is a drama-banner? Eyh.

Can't wait for the distant month when it features a super-fat Fender voring impossibly-muscular Rednef while punching a kitten in the face and quoting Bible verses.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 15, 2011)

Kihari said:


> Can't wait for the distant month when it features a super-fat Fender voring impossibly-muscular Rednef while punching a kitten in the face and quoting Bible verses.



But that's what Hannukkah is all about.

Racist.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 15, 2011)

Kihari said:


> _This_ is a drama-banner? Eyh.
> 
> Can't wait for the distant month when it features a super-fat Fender voring impossibly-muscular Rednef while punching a kitten in the face and quoting Bible verses.



That's the absolute last thing i want to see. Considering there's more than enough of that subject matter considering i remember how the thanksgiving banner a few years ago turned out.



Smelge said:


> But that's what Hannukkah is all about.
> 
> Racist.



Though i would be surprised if someone made a banner on what Christmas is really about.


----------



## PeterderMeter (Dec 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Is it bad i dunno who secret is?


You really don't know who he is?
I have to admit, I envy you.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 15, 2011)

deishido said:


> And look, yet again, the banners are going to popufurs :v




I was wondering about the shameless plugging, but what can ya do? :V
But this isn't the first time that a popufur has gotten "inserted" into the banner



dinosaurdammit said:


> both characters look like hundreds of other fox/wolf things. I see nothing at all special about them so they just blend for me



It's a Saberwulf (Or someshit...dunno dun care). Get it right or I am burning all of your TOOL CDs with my epic magic of awesome. >:V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 15, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I was wondering about the shameless plugging, but what can ya do? :V
> But this isn't the first time that a popufur has gotten "inserted" into the banner
> 
> 
> ...



Please no ;n; 

I'll suck your dick/vagina just please dont hurt them ;A;


----------



## Fay V (Dec 15, 2011)

It's okay DD, I didn't know him either.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 15, 2011)

okay so reading that journal the secret dude is probably okay to have an appearance in a banner
no clue who that is but whatever.
but why is the artist's character also in the banner? <_<


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Please no ;n;
> 
> I'll suck your dick/vagina just please dont hurt them ;A;



>:V
Also I didn't know about him until he and somether furries were fawning over some of his pr0n at the Zoo at AC 2009....and the ref I saw of his character done by an artist I watched.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 15, 2011)

I prefer yesterday's banner .-.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 15, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> >:V
> Also I didn't know about him until he and somether furries were fawning over some of his pr0n at the Zoo at AC 2009....and the ref I saw of his character done by an artist I watched.



People actually fap to his character........  Wow good thing i'm not popular.


----------



## Kinuki (Dec 15, 2011)

RTDragon said:


> Though i would be surprised if someone made a banner on what Christmas is really about.


The appropriation of a pagan holiday to celebrate the birth of an itinerant preacher who believed the apocalypse was imminent and thus left no writings behind in form of an orgiastic celebration of commerce?



PeterderMeter said:


> You really don't know who he is?
> I have to admit, I envy you.


Isn't he the guy that Demicoeur dropped because he's a real dickhead in RL?


----------



## Aidy (Dec 15, 2011)

Kinuki said:


> The appropriation of a pagan holiday to celebrate the birth of an itinerant preacher who believed the apocalypse was imminent and thus left no writings behind in form of an orgiastic celebration of commerce?



No you silly, Father Christmas and his Elves making toys in the North Pole, eating a whole bunch of turkey and spending all your money because companies decide to raise prices :3c


----------



## PeterderMeter (Dec 15, 2011)

Kinuki said:


> Isn't he the guy that Demicoeur dropped because he's a real dickhead in RL?


I don't know who dropped who, and I don't even care about that.
I just know that he told a lot of (good) artists that he "loves" them (maybe just to get free art? Who knows).


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 15, 2011)

PeterderMeter said:


> I just know that he told a lot of (good) artists that he "loves" them (maybe just to get free art? Who knows).



For some reason I find this comment funny.
Are the banners weekly or doing the 12 days of "Capitalistmas"? If it is, then that god awful banner will be gone by the next day. :V


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 15, 2011)

Are more popular artists getting favored over less known?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Is it bad i dunno who secret is? Also I think the banner sucks. The colors look chalky and... dirty? I dunno how to describe it but there seems to be a lot of noise in the color.



Chalky often happens when people just go down the HSV scale and just use values and don't account for saturation. In other words they ignore the S. in HSV *Hue*Value*Saturation. They think darker, just add black, lighter add white. Boring and dull image ensues.

Another common error is that people put details in their darks or shadows because they don't plan out. If you want the picture to focus on one kind of thing or the other, you leave less detail.

Meaning if you want people to focus on the lit parts, you don't try to do details in the dark. If you want people to focus on dark areas, the opposite happens, you leave less details in the lights.

That's probably why it looks so busy or at least how you're picking it up is busy.

As far as who the user is, dunno, and dun care? 

But anyways, it was more of a critique why people will often use the words "Chalky" when describing a picture.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 15, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Chalky often happens when people just go down the HSV scale and just use values and don't account for saturation. In other words they ignore the S. in HSV *Hue*Value*Saturation. They think darker, just add black, lighter add white. Boring and dull image ensues.
> 
> Another common error is that people put details in their darks or shadows because they don't plan out. If you want the picture to focus on one kind of thing or the other, you leave less detail.
> 
> ...



I am horrible at color critique. But what you said has to be it. It seems devoid of that crisp pop that the last banner had.


----------



## Delta (Dec 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I am horrible at color critique. But what you said has to be it. It seems devoid of that crisp pop that the last banner had.


Aren't you color blind to one degree or another?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 15, 2011)

Winds said:


> Aren't you color blind to one degree or another?




Yes thus I suck at color critique


----------



## Canid_Paladin (Dec 16, 2011)

Accountability said:


> It was decided that Ifus, who already has a moderate 8,000+ watchers, would be given the "chance to get noticed" for this [insert however long these run for].
> 
> You can't find it in her gallery because _it isn't in there_.
> 
> ...



http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3003331/#cid:23500015

1. Choose winner.
2. Announce contest?

IT'S K GUYS, WE SPOKE WITH THEM FIRST.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 16, 2011)

SECRET--I mean.. Ifus I guess?

Secret.Furaffinity.Net is the new site name


Ifus's reasoning for cramming that eyesore of a character in front was that "a while back he got promised by two random artists that have nothing to do with the 2011 Dec banners to be included in art that has nothing to do with the 2011 Dec banners so they did it today"


& agreeing w/ Arshes and DD. the banner looks very busy for some reason. It could be the shadows, it could be the detail in the BG, it could be the snowflakes, idk, but it's very complicated and busy. almost exhausting




dinosaurdammit said:


> both characters look like hundreds of other fox/wolf things. I see nothing at all special about them so they just blend for me


It's a tiger-fox with lotus flowers on its back IRRC

People find his character irritating to look at because his character is drawn so often it's gotten annoying. [in b4 "u jelly" which isn't true at all]


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 16, 2011)

As much as I like to share in the revelry with the banner (-gigglesnort-), we are a bit late for banner drama...Our tradition dictates that it was supposed to be on Thanksgiving.


Other than that, the banner doesn't scream X-mas...just January weather... :v


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> SECRET--I mean.. Ifus I guess?
> 
> Secret.Furaffinity.Net is the new site name
> 
> ...



They just look like poorly drawn wings


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 16, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> They just look like poorly drawn wings



They probably are that, I just think they look like lotus flowers.


----------



## Xegras (Dec 16, 2011)

Canid_Paladin said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3003331/#cid:23500015
> 
> 1. Choose winner.
> 2. Announce contest?
> ...




FA's justifications are always a good hoot!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 16, 2011)

I can understand why people are upset about the December banner since it does seem to go against the spirit of having the rules in the first place. I think there are people overreacting to the banner as well.

Personally I would not have had the banner (in question) rotating during the contest month just so that people feel they were being treated fairly. 

Plus it seems I have to "know" and understand furries and their popularity and characters because otherwise I might be playing favorites.

I really like looking at good art (least for my personal tastes) interesting people to maybe converse with when I have time and I don't honestly care about your rank in the community? Anymore than I care that you're popular due to a certain amount of hits on youtube, got 10,000+ facebook friends etc..? Just seems the argument of popularity is thrown around and is really a double edged sword because moderating at times can be a headache when that's the first excuse people jump to as the "damn admins" response.

 But this is just my personal opinion, and the way the community reacts and overreacts, I wouldn't want to be in anyone's shoes for leadership of this site.


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2011)

I just dont see why Neer wouldn't put it to a community vote.
I mean he must get tons of submissions for the banner every month.

The set up is pretty simple:

Set up parameters [i.e "artists/art whores with over x many watches cannot be in this running."]
Pick a hand full randomly. 
Supplement the "popufurs" with lesser known ones.
Don't take fucking bribes.
Let the community vote on the handful.
Don't take fucking bribes.
Post up the banners the community voted on.

Rinse and repeat.

The argument "HOMAIGAWD ITS HIS SITE HE CAN DO WAT HE WNTS W/ IT" would hold if he didn't create the site for a community.
If thats the argument he wants to hide behind, fuck it. Ban everybody save for your dick-stoking crew and lose the site at the end of the month.
Stop making arbitrary decisions that twist peoples' tits.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't like the idea of "can't be so many watches" 

Yes, maybe popular furries don't need more exposure, but damn if I want to also look at ugly art every month either, regardless of watch count.

And FA really needs to just really have a regular logo/identity 

I think that also putting it to community vote is also a mess too. Maybe a panel of reasonable people that would put it up to vote, but every time there is a voting free for all it's a mess.


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> I don't like the idea of "can't be so many watches"
> 
> Yes, maybe popular furries don't need more exposure, but damn if I want to also look at ugly art every month either, regardless of watch count.
> 
> ...



This was a contest to win exposure.
Artists with 5000+ watches, DO NOT NEED EXPOSURE.
I've said it before, I love Ifus. She's so talent and an incredible sweetheart and we've been friends for a while, but she did not need the exposure.
She has 8,000+ watches on her own.
SecreT has 6,000+ 
THEY SHOULD NOT HAVE EVEN BEEN CONSIDERED IN THIS CONTEST.

Not every artist without a thousand watches creates ugly art. In fact most artists I view have under 1,000 watches and are extremely skilled at their craft.
And how do you make a mess of voting?
Yes there is always going to be the unsatisfied minority, but cest la vie. That is one of the only downsides about the majority rule voting scheme.
Other than that
it is fair, efficient and quick.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 16, 2011)

Winds said:


> Don't take fucking bribes.
> <...>
> Don't take fucking bribes.



Just checking something.

Do you honestly believe FA does?


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Just checking something.
> 
> Do you honestly believe FA does?


I believe money is a very powerful persuader and in situations like this, which involve people who are known for getting otherwise unattainable things by throwing wads of cash around, yes.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 16, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Just checking something.
> 
> Do you honestly believe FA does?



bribes? no

bending the rules for friends? yes
i have proof of the latter lol


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 16, 2011)

Who fucking cares? So some furfag gets his stupid OC up there, big fucking deal. It'll just be changed to something equally stupid next month.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 16, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Who fucking cares? So some furfag gets his stupid OC up there, big fucking deal. It'll just be changed to something equally stupid next month.



i think people are pissed off because they chose a banner that was made before the rules put up


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Who fucking cares? So some furfag gets his stupid OC up there, big fucking deal. It'll just be changed to something equally stupid next month.



Nobody cares that he was drawn. They care that the rules were bent for him again.


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> i think people are pissed off because they chose a banner that was made before the rules put up


Gonna take an argument that some other dude made about this:



> If I held a contest telling people "The first to draw me will be awarded  a large sum of money, but don't draw me wearing any red clothing!",  that doesn't mean I can ok a picture of me wearing red done BEFORE the  rules of the contest were posted up, and award them the money  regardless.



Fucking double posts. I still do it.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 16, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> i think people are pissed off because they chose a banner that was made before the rules put up





Winds said:


> Nobody cares that he was drawn. They care that the rules were bent for him again.



Oh yeah, now I get it. It's still just a stupid fucking banner.


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Oh yeah, now I get it. It's still just a stupid fucking banner.



You're still missing the stupid fucking point.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 16, 2011)

Winds said:


> This was a contest to win exposure.
> 
> THEY SHOULD NOT HAVE EVEN BEEN CONSIDERED IN THIS CONTEST.



Their approval happened before the contest. If you actually read my previous post, I said I wouldn't have done this because it does come off as unfair for people who didn't know.



> Not every artist without a thousand watches creates ugly art. In fact most artists I view have under 1,000 watches and are extremely skilled at their craft.
> And how do you make a mess of voting?
> Yes there is always going to be the unsatisfied minority, but cest la vie. That is one of the only downsides about the majority rule voting scheme.
> Other than that
> it is fair, efficient and quick.



Apparently point missed.

I said the watches do not matter either. I said I want to see GOOD art up as the banner and watches are not a factor (nor should they be). Before you become so hell bent on being so defensive you might want to take a step back and understand what I'm saying.

Every time there has been votes for site matters, it's been a mess. And I've seen it happen with other sites too. Anywhere from accusations of voter fraud, people inciting others to inflate votes on their behalf regardless of quality etc... Least having a small panel would make it manageable.

I'm disregarding the contest part in itself and saying FA as a total needs an identity which it lacks severely, and if they're still going to have banner rotations, they should be of some quality - not some joke, not some friendship thing, and pity party thing either.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 16, 2011)

a couple years ago someone told me that they would do me a commission or something
so they did and I said I wanted it to be the banner


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2011)

> Yes, maybe popular furries don't need more exposure, but damn if I want  to also look at ugly art every month either, regardless of watch count.



Thats all you said, Arshes.

The "Yes, maybe popular furries don't need more exposure, but damn if I want  to also look at ugly art every month either" part makes it seem like you're saying only popular artists make good looking art.
The "regardless of watch count." coincides with what I posted. Nobody is getting defensive here, Im not sure where you got that idea.

And approval coming before the contest only makes this worse. It just means they knew a winner before they even announced the contest. Some Julius Caesar-type shit right there.

And I agree with your last statement, but I was talking about the contest who's purpose was to offer a chance for artists to get their name out there.


----------



## Kinuki (Dec 16, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Do you honestly believe FA does?


FA? No.

Just some of its decision-makers. :V


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 16, 2011)

to be honest i think it would be a bit unfair for neer to say "hey, because people X number of people find your artwork enjoyable, you can't do the banner"


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 16, 2011)

Winds said:


> Thats all you said, Arshes.
> 
> The "Yes, maybe popular furries don't need more exposure, but damn if I want  to also look at ugly art every month either" part makes it seem like you're saying only popular artists make good looking art.
> The "regardless of watch count." coincides with what I posted. Nobody is getting defensive here, Im not sure where you got that idea.
> ...



You quoted my whole post earlier, and now you only quote part of it and say... "that's all you said"?

Ummm... :/

You only read it a specific way. I said watches don't matter for quality art. I'm saying it shouldn't matter if a person has X number of watches because it doesn't matter - the quality of art DOES. That means it doesn't matter if a person has 1000 watches or 1 if they can make a quality banner, because that's foremost what I care about. Q-U-A-L-I-T-Y. Previous post to that was me giving a critique of a banner from a POPULAR artist by your standards....(of who should be up there for "exposure").


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 16, 2011)

This is just another niche of distrust imbued into the community because of bullshit like this. Good job choosing an ultra-popular artist AHEAD OF THE CONTEST who does not need additional exposure!

And some of you wonder why I have some distrust for Dragoneer..

Fuck favoritism.


----------



## Kinuki (Dec 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> to be honest i think it would be a bit unfair for neer to say "hey, because people X number of people find your artwork enjoyable, you can't do the banner"


Why should observing the rules be unfair?

Especially if the artist whose artwork find more people enjoyable (according to some non-representative set of data) turns in a poorer, more muddled product than the artists whose artwork find less people enjoyable.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 16, 2011)

Kinuki said:


> Why should observing the rules be unfair?
> 
> Especially if the artist whose artwork find more people enjoyable (according to some non-representative set of data) turns in a poorer, more muddled product than the artists whose artwork find less people enjoyable.



point went over your head
I was saying IT WOULD BE UNFAIR FOR NEER TO SAY "IF YOU HAVE MORE THAN 1500 WATCHERS, YOU ARE DISQUALIFIED"
people obviously enjoy their art, why not show it to people who dont know them?


----------



## Kinuki (Dec 16, 2011)

Because this whole thing was about popularizing *good*, yet *not widely known* artists.

If these two points are not met, it defeats the purpose of the exercise.

If he/she is over [big name threshold], he/she shouldn't be considered. You still with me?

Case in point, maybe the current artist is good (the work didn't turn out to be good, in any case), only few new people would get to know her/him, _because it's a popular artist_. You get me?


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 16, 2011)

Kinuki said:


> Because this whole thing was about popularizing *good*, yet *not widely known* artists.
> 
> If these two points are not met, it defeats the purpose of the exercise.
> 
> ...


hmm yheah i getcha now


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 16, 2011)

It's funny that people said that someone shouldn't be considered because they hit a certain threshold and is popular but several people already commented they didn't even know who Secret is, and that is including myself.


----------



## Kinuki (Dec 16, 2011)

Secret isn't the artist, so that's that.

Apropos, he isn't a site mascot, too.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 17, 2011)

One should not add their PERSONAL AVATARS into a banner like this.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 17, 2011)

Glaice said:


> One should not add their PERSONAL AVATARS into a banner like this.



That I agree with since FA is really supposed to represent the site, not just individual members. I mean it would look stupid if DA started allowing animu and other characters along with "Fella" on the site banner.

Now while the site banner can give an opportunity of exposure, as I said the FA banners without an solid identity actually incorporate the "FA is a mess and has no focus" belief people have. And again, Google still has an identity when people see the banner art change. So the primary focus of banners should adhere to FA's identity and have quality and solid design.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 17, 2011)

This pretty much screams "Hey look at me! Come +watch me!" when I don't think SecreT(?) needs any more userpage whoring out to do. :s


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 17, 2011)

Glaice said:


> One should not add their PERSONAL AVATARS into a banner like this.



its against the rules for the banner
well
its aginst the rules for the character to be the focus.. which it is.


everyone come look at mine and support it
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7044382


----------



## Aidy (Dec 17, 2011)

hasn't it been a day since that thing was put up, put clayton's banner up, it's a beautiful rendition of what christmas time is all about


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 17, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> hasn't it been a day since that thing was put up, put clayton's banner up, it's a beautiful rendition of what christmas time is all about



i couldnt have said it better myself
mine actually shows the true christmas spirit. :T I don't get how mine isnt up but the one that's up is


----------



## Delta (Dec 17, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> You quoted my whole post earlier, and now you only quote part of it and say... "that's all you said"?
> 
> Ummm... :/
> 
> You only read it a specific way. I said watches don't matter for quality art. I'm saying it shouldn't matter if a person has X number of watches because it doesn't matter - the quality of art DOES. That means it doesn't matter if a person has 1000 watches or 1 if they can make a quality banner, because that's foremost what I care about. Q-U-A-L-I-T-Y. Previous post to that was me giving a critique of a banner from a POPULAR artist by your standards....(of who should be up there for "exposure").



Okay, obviously we aren't understand one another.

I agree with you that watches don't equal quality. From what you said before, it sounded to me like you were saying artists who dont have a high number of watchers dont produce good art. I stressed how much of a fallacy that is and that seems to be where you blew a fuse. We're arguing different shades of the same color.

My take on not allowing popular artists to be considered for this contest comes from the fact that  *it was contest focused on* *getting the lesser known artists' names out there*.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 17, 2011)

Christmas is now about cats and how we should appreciate them shoving their butts in our faces.


----------



## Delta (Dec 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Christmas Eh'ryday is now about cats and how we should appreciate them shoving their butts in our faces.



Lets not kid ourselves, DD.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Christmas is now about cats and how we should appreciate them shoving their butts in our faces.



DEC 25TH
STARE-INTO-A-CATS-ASSHOLE DAY


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 17, 2011)

Winds said:


> Okay, obviously we aren't understand one another.
> 
> I agree with you that watches don't equal quality. From what you said before, it sounded to me like you were saying artists who dont have a high number of watchers dont produce good art. I stressed how much of a fallacy that is and that seems to be where you blew a fuse. We're arguing different shades of the same color.



Oddly enough you're correct and incorrect at the same time.

You didn't understand in your first sentence - correct.

Me blowing a fuse - incorrect, because you were the one that misinterpreted what I was saying.

Just acknowledge you misread my statement and move on.


----------



## Delta (Dec 18, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Oddly enough you're correct and incorrect at the same time.
> 
> You didn't understand in your first sentence - correct.
> 
> ...



I didn't misread anything, I interpreted it differently than you had intended me to.
You were the one who decided to go on a mini-rant

Get your head out of your ass.


----------



## Summercat (Dec 18, 2011)

Winds said:


> I didn't misread anything, I interpreted it differently than you had intended me to.



"I didn't misread anything, I just misread it!"


----------



## Kayla (Dec 18, 2011)

I need more buckets for all of these tears.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 18, 2011)

Winds said:


> I didn't misread anything, I interpreted it differently than you had intended me to.
> You were the one who decided to go on a mini-rant
> 
> Get your head out of your ass.



The ironing is delicious.

For someone accusing someone else blowing a fuse, etc... quite defensive.


----------



## Alstor (Dec 18, 2011)

Okay, my two cents.

1. Personally, I think SecreT and Fender should have switched positions. It would not put a personal character in the focus while keeping it in the picture. Everybody wins (?)
2. If this was going to be a banner anyways, why couldn't it be a January banner? It's winter-themed, so it would fit. And it wouldn't be put it during a contest.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 18, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Okay, my two cents.
> 
> 1. Personally, I think SecreT and Fender should have switched positions. It would not put a personal character in the focus while keeping it in the picture. Everybody wins (?)
> 2. If this was going to be a banner anyways, why couldn't it be a January banner? It's winter-themed, so it would fit. And it wouldn't be put it during a contest.



And a snowball is so ClichÃ©. A machete would have been far better.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 18, 2011)

Smelge said:


> And a snowball is so ClichÃ©. A machete would have been far better.




Nah, yellow snow ball with a machete. I dunno what color yellow and red makes but you could done the font in that color


----------



## Canid_Paladin (Dec 18, 2011)

NSFW http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7055145/ 

lol


----------



## Alstor (Dec 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I dunno what color yellow and red makes but you could done the font in that color


Uh, orange...


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 18, 2011)

Canid_Paladin said:


> NSFW http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7055145/
> 
> lol



That about sums this thread and that new banner up.


EDIT: Oh and the banner is gone now.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 18, 2011)

The new banner's good, I like it. I've never heard of the artist and they only have like, 40 watchers. Much better than that other one.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 18, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> The new banner's good, I like it. I've never heard of the artist and they only have like, 40 watchers. Much better than that other one.



You like it better because the artist is unheard of?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 18, 2011)

Kayla said:


> You like it better because the artist is unheard of?



It may not be the only reason. It's certainly less busy and chalky looking than the previous one.
The eyes pretty crooked though. They might have worked a bit on the scarf and hat so the pattern actually moves with the scarf/hat instead of screaming a kind of "cheap photoshop filter" (though any illustration program that drops it in and you don't warp it properly will do the same).  I wish the logo was more present, but it's alright.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 18, 2011)

not a big fan of the current one. looks a bit hastily scribbled up.

I do enjoy it more than the last one though.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 18, 2011)

Kayla said:


> You like it better because the artist is unheard of?



I like it because it's good, what I'm saying is I like the fact that it's an artist that isn't well known, unlike the previous one.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 18, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> I like it because it's good, what I'm saying is I like the fact that it's an artist that isn't well known, unlike the previous one.



To each his own I suppose.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 18, 2011)

Kayla said:


> To each his own I suppose.



Getting your banner put up is a way of getting exposure. The majority of people who get that exposure are already neck-deep in it. Doesn't mean the popular artists should never get banners up, just that there should be more unknown artists. Hell, there's a ton of really good artists who'll get largely ignored because they don't do porn, and even if they display actual artistic merit, they'll get put down in favour of another porn artist unloading their shitty character onto the front page for a month.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Dec 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Delta (Dec 19, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> The ironing is delicious.
> 
> For someone accusing someone else blowing a fuse, etc... quite defensive.


Or it could just be a statement of fact followed by some advice.
We can circle jerk about this all day (and all night, omurr).


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 19, 2011)

Winds said:


> Or it could just be a statement of fact followed by some advice.
> We can circle jerk about this all day (and all night, omurr).



Yea, that's enough, consider that branch of this discussion/thread closed.
Back on topic.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 19, 2011)

Sheesh, you'd think people who want to be better at art would worry about their art, not sit there and whine about everything else. Looking for something else to blame only holds you back on actual improvement.


----------



## Delta (Dec 19, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Sheesh, you'd think people who want to be better at art would worry about their art, not sit there and whine about everything else. Looking for something else to blame only holds you back on actual improvement.



I agree with this from a behavioral point of view.

But say the unknown artists are steadily improving, hell, say they're improving leaps and bound everyday. Something like this contest comes up, where its main function is to expose artists like them to the public eye, but instead of actually serving its purpose it just gives to more exposure to popular artists who's names are known the fandom over. Its like offering someone candy and then smacking their hand away when they reach for it. Its not wise to do that to someone and the not expect anger or frustration in return.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 19, 2011)

I've seen artists improve people you don't know and get actual jobs. They didn't care that much about a site banner. They cared about getting better. Their frustration was with their progress. I've had to sit there and give them advice, and some of it they found on their own. In the end the person who wants to improve, realizes what's really important to get better. If it's a hobby, they have to get reminded why they are in this hobby for fun. A lot of those artists, I've known get jobs, were called nobodies and losers, their art sucked. They sucked it up and got better. They don't care about a fandom, they cared about their craft.

I'm sorry but at some point you have to see how pathetic it is to worry so much about a banner that was up for a week. Worry about the harder and longer road.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 19, 2011)

this is off topic
lets talk about how douchey it is to shove your character into the main focus of a banner that says your character cant be the main focus


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

Indeed considering that banner would have been better off if the focus was reversed instead It would have not be as bad in the first place.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 19, 2011)

Bickering about a banner longer than it has been up is extremely counter-productive.
You've made the points over and over, move on.


----------

